# SW QLD Herping Trip Part 2 - Other lizards



## -Matt- (Feb 24, 2010)

This is part 2 of Dan and my South-Western QLD herping trip. I've already covered the dragons and monitors in part 1 so in this thread I'll cover the skinks and legless lizards. We saw a huge variety of different skink species but the majority just look like different sized/patterned 'garden' skinks to me so I didn't bother taking photos of them. I'll also add random pictures of other animal species.

Species also seen that weren't photographed were:
Land Mullet _Egernia major_
Broad Banded Sandswimmer _Eremiascincus richardsonii_

Eastern Blue Tongue _Tiliqua scincoides scincoides_
Bluey's were very common basking on the roads during the day and we found some absolute monsters! It wasn't uncommon to find them laying on a road surface that was too hot to touch with your hand in the middle of the day.
Would also be interested to hear just how far west they have been seen?












Major Mitchell's Cockatoos _Cacatua leadbeateri_ were a bird species that we went out there in the hopes of seeing, having heard that they weren't very common our hopes weren't high. However we found them to be quite common and saw a number of large flocks. They were difficult to approach though.












Shingleback _Tiliqua rugosa_








Cunningham's Skink _Egernia cunninghami_
These were common in the Granite Belt especially late afternoon where they would lay on western facing rocks and soak up the last rays of sun for the day.








McPhee's Rock Skink _Egernia mcpheei_








The type of habitat _E. cunninghami_ and _E. mcpheei_ are found in.




Verreaux's Skink _Anomalopus verreauxii_
Apparantly these 'elongated garden skinks' are fairly common but this was the first time I had ever seen one.








Brigalow Scaly-Foot _Paradelma orientalis_








Burton's Legless Lizard _Lialis burtonis_
The variation amongst these lizards is incredible!
























Also came across a large amount of these strange little critters swimming against the current where the water crossed the road at one point. They remind me of Horseshoe Crabs but I have no idea what they really are. edit - I have been told that they are Shield Shrimp.





Thats it for the other lizards species - snakes, geckos and frogs still to come.

Thanks.

Part 1 can be seen here -
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...rping-trip-part-1-dragons-and-monitors-130646


----------



## Mudimans (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks like you two had fun, that last thing looks creepy, did you throw it on the bbq


----------



## moloch05 (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow, fantastic photos! You guys did so well. I love the shot of the Pink Cockatoo with its crest extended.

That cute little crustacean is a Tadpole Shrimp.

Regards,
David


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks like a great trip, glad you went to the granite belt.
And I still have not seen a Burtons


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks guys.

Don't worry Mark, I'd never seen one till this trip either.
Im glad we made it to the Granite Belt aswell...such an amazing place!


----------



## lasnakess (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey Matt awsome photos. Next time I think you should take Amy, Shoo Shoo and myself. It'd be more fun with girls I reckon.


----------

